# New Beethoven piano sonata course



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Coursera are starting a new course on understanding the Beethoven piano sonatas on March 13.

Go here to register - it's free.

https://www.coursera.org/course/beethovensonatas

Coursera are brilliant - I did a course on the Python language and heartily recommend them.


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

The forum listing showed the last post in this forum as "New Beethoven piano sonata..." and I thought yay, he's finally gotten back to it and finished his 33rd.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Coursera offerings are great. I have already audited the course on music history and the very detailed series on "rules" of composition in Mozart's time.

This new five-week series is presented by Jonathan Biss at the Curtis Institute of Music. Looking forward to it.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

ARGGHHH! Too bad Coursera recently became unavailable in India.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Why would it be unavailable in India? Is it blocked? I can't think of a reason why anybody would limit its availability...but there must be one.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks like a very informative course. It's too bad about the narrator's involuntary movement affliction.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I attended the first session of this course some months ago, it is brilliant. I saved and still watch the videos from time to time. Jonathan Biss made a great job selecting the sonatas to be explained and give a lot of information in only five presentations. Very recommended.


----------

